# [Anabolic Designs] ShredaBull, who has used



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Started using this stuff last week or so and is my first times using a fatburner and as much as I am doing ok on it as I can see less of my love handles and more definition in my back I am getting gut ache and just wanted to know if anyone who has used this stuff suffered from it and any other sides.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

I have used this a few times and haven't had any gastro issues. How far from meals are you dosing it? and how many capsules and how many times daily?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

3 a day

1 tab about half hour before each meal


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Should be ok. But you may be sensitive to some of the ingredients. I would personally drop the dose to 2 caps daily to see if this reduces the issue and then slowley introduce the third dose again.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

yeh was already thinking of dropping the morning tab to see if its just taking it on a empty stomach thats doing it


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

yeh ok


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Caused me the same issues, is it like stomach cramp at all?

It's down to it being stuffed full of raspberry ketones, my guts didn't like it at all.

Besides i find the likes of dexaprine etc work better for cheaper.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dazzza said:


> Caused me the same issues, is it like stomach cramp at all?
> 
> It's down to it being stuffed full of raspberry ketones, my guts didn't like it at all.
> 
> Besides i find the likes of dexaprine etc work better for cheaper.


Yeh mainly down the left side, dexaprine and ultralean from pro-10 were on my list


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Have a look at diggy's thread lower down, there's a few good fat burners mentioned in there.

For me shredabull worked, but it was very minimal.

Ultralean just seems like a caffeine supp with a few extras, dex and others have more going on for the money.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeh dropped the morning tab and no issues


----------

